# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Clear roofing panels

## garfield

G'day all, 
Just wondering if anyone out there can help me find out what these (pics attached) they are a slimline clear panel, but they are not made from fiberglass from what I can tell but they are an opaque colour and they seem as though they slide into the colorbond sheet.  
The existing ones are very brittle and cracked as I tried to clean them with a broom and they just crumbled, so I'd like to buy some more and then hopefully I can slide the existing ones out and slide in the new ones.  
Any help much appreciated.  
Thanks 
Geoff

----------


## cyclic

Supplied and installed by one of the patio/home improvement companies eg Trueline/Apollo/Alcan etc etc etc

----------


## garfield

> Supplied and installed by one of the patio/home improvement companies eg Trueline/Apollo/Alcan etc etc etc

  Thanks for the reply cyclic.  
Mate I'm not sure who did the pergola originally as we only bought it just under 5 years ago, so that is why I turned to the forum in the hope that they are a common skylight and that someone wo_u_ld know where I could purchase them to replace the broken and brittle ones that are there now.

----------


## cyclic

I have never installed patio covers but I managed to remove a few over the years, and in doing so, I did see panels like those.
Start looking on the net for patio/home improvement companies close to you and see what they have to offer.
Send them the side on pic along with the measurements across the top and down each side, as well as length you require.
Also look up skylight panels/manufacturers.
Someone on here may identify that exact panel, but sorry, that's the best I can offer.

----------


## Jon

We had a Spanline roof with those panels at our previous house (10 years ago) 
----

----------

